# Canon 40d - Err99



## mr.mike (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,
I own an Canon EOS 40d with the dreaded Err 99 message.  My camera works fine for approximately 5 or 6 shots, then I get the Err 99 message.  In addition, the message tells me to power down and turn the camera back on.  Upon following the instructions, the camera is fine for another 5 or 6 shots.  I've tried cleaning the contacts, changing batteries and CF cards and lenses, but recycling seems to be the only thing that works.  Just wondering if this might be an indication of more serious problems coming?  This camera was purchased used, and I'm not sure of how many shutter activations it has.  Overall, the cosmetic condition is excellent, and it takes great photos.  I'd appreciate your thoughts.
Thank you,
Mike


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 8, 2016)

It's a generic error code IIRC. Do you recall when it first occured?


----------



## mr.mike (Apr 8, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> It's a generic error code IIRC. Do you recall when it first occured?



I received this camera about 6 months ago, but hadn't used it very much.   The other day I decided to take it out and run it through its paces.  Took about 5 or 6 photos, and the error came up.  Along with the error 99 came another message telling me to power down and remove battery.  I was able to get another 5 or 6 shots.  I repeated the power down message and was back in business once again.  I thought this might have been a freak occurrence until I read some old posts on the Internet.  Now I'm wondering if I might be looking at the start of a more serious problem.  
Mike


----------



## mr.mike (Apr 8, 2016)

mr.mike said:


> xenskhe said:
> 
> 
> > It's a generic error code IIRC. Do you recall when it first occured?
> ...


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 9, 2016)

mr.mike said:


> xenskhe said:
> 
> 
> > It's a generic error code IIRC. Do you recall when it first occured?
> ...



In the cold/wet/frost? In the hot sun/dust/sand? 
Problem is, it's guess work. There's no aha moment 100% with err 99, unless Canon inspect it.
You could try switching lenses, replacing batteries (is there an internal clock battery also?)
Could be a tiny speck of dirt in the shutter blades, could be ...blah blah.


----------



## Overread (Apr 9, 2016)

As said Err99 is a general catchall for the camera going "something is wrong but I don't know what". The only way is to get it serviced; however the 40D is an older camera now and its second hand price is not too far off what an inspection and repair could cost if you sent it into Canon. Thus you might find it cheaper to get another used body and risk one that might work better; or you can send it in for a quotation on repairs.

But it could be anything from weak batteries; through to damaged internals to a worn out shutter etc....


----------



## mr.mike (Apr 9, 2016)

Overread said:


> As said Err99 is a general catchall for the camera going "something is wrong but I don't know what". The only way is to get it serviced; however the 40D is an older camera now and its second hand price is not too far off what an inspection and repair could cost if you sent it into Canon. Thus you might find it cheaper to get another used body and risk one that might work better; or you can send it in for a quotation on repairs.
> 
> But it could be anything from weak batteries; through to damaged internals to a worn out shutter etc....



Thank you very much for your responses.  As you say, it could be any number of things when it comes to a generic issue.   Guess I'll keep doing the recycling thing until the actual problem occurs.  Once it does, I think I'm going back to my trust worthy Canon EOS 3 film camera.  Takes great pictures and all my lenses are compatible.  My phone can fill in for my digital needs.  
I appreciate your input.
Mike


----------



## mr.mike (Apr 9, 2016)

mr.mike said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > As said Err99 is a general catchall for the camera going "something is wrong but I don't know what". The only way is to get it serviced; however the 40D is an older camera now and its second hand price is not too far off what an inspection and repair could cost if you sent it into Canon. Thus you might find it cheaper to get another used body and risk one that might work better; or you can send it in for a quotation on repairs.
> ...


----------



## Philmar (Apr 15, 2016)

EVERYTIME I had that error message with my 30D it was solved by cleaning the contacts between my camera body and lenses (both). Maybe you haven't done a proper cleaning?


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 16, 2016)

The time I had it there was a good chance it was due to the lens contacts on the body.


----------



## mr.mike (Apr 18, 2016)

I've attempted to follow your instructions and clean the contacts, but the same error occurs.  I power down, remove and replace the battery, back in business for 5 or 6 shots.  I just invested in another 40d that came with a Sigma 70-300mm lens.  It was very reasonably priced, and I'm pretty sure it was less than the cost of a repair.  Thank you for your responses.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

mr.mike said:


> I've attempted to follow your instructions and clean the contacts, but the same error occurs.  I power down, remove and replace the battery, back in business for 5 or 6 shots.  I just invested in another 40d that came with a Sigma 70-300mm lens.  It was very reasonably priced, and I'm pretty sure it was less than the cost of a repair.  Thank you for your responses.


Power down, pull BOTH batteries.  You are doing a soft reset.  Hard reset requires both batteries to be pulled.


----------



## mr.mike (Apr 19, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> mr.mike said:
> 
> 
> > I've attempted to follow your instructions and clean the contacts, but the same error occurs.  I power down, remove and replace the battery, back in business for 5 or 6 shots.  I just invested in another 40d that came with a Sigma 70-300mm lens.  It was very reasonably priced, and I'm pretty sure it was less than the cost of a repair.  Thank you for your responses.
> ...



I'll try that next.  Let you know if I have success.
Thanks


----------

